# how far????



## HuntWithFeist (Feb 1, 2013)

What is a effective range to shoot at a turkey? I've heard of people reaching out 60- 70 yards.


----------



## Brad (Feb 1, 2013)

With the right choke and shell combo its probably doable but its a crapshoot in my opinion. I accidentally shot one at 52 steps last year,I missjudged the distance. I try to get them to the 40 yard mark before I shoot. Turkey hunting for me is about calling them in close,if I shot them at 70 yards I would be missing what the essence of turkey hunting is to me.


----------



## kickers-N-stickers (Feb 1, 2013)

X2 ^ turkey hunting is not about the kill its the experience and fun of having one come as close to you as possible the farthest I personally have shot one was about 30 yards. You have to have patients when it comes to hunting. Why shoot them at 60 when you can work and watch them to 10? Just my 2cents


----------



## mtstephens18 (Feb 1, 2013)

X3   I have killed one at 60 yards but it was luck and I misjudged yardage.     The fun of turkey hunting to me is having them in close.


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 1, 2013)

Yes, some people shoot turkeys at 60-70 yards, probably the same folks using decoys for field birds.


I personally only shoot turkeys within 8 yards. If you can't call a turkey inside 8 yards, without a decoy, camo, or a turkey seat, you need to be working on your woodsman and sportsman skills.


----------



## turkeyed (Feb 1, 2013)

mtstephens18 said:


> X3   I have killed one at 60 yards but it was luck and I misjudged yardage.     The fun of turkey hunting to me is having them in close.



You've killed a turkey?  Oh that's right the one last Tex was so happy about
Jk


----------



## mtstephens18 (Feb 1, 2013)

turkeyed said:


> You've killed a turkey?  Oh that's right the one last Tex was so happy about
> Jk



Shoot yea.  And boy was he excited!!


----------



## turkeyed (Feb 1, 2013)

I found the pic


----------



## six (Feb 1, 2013)

I try to keep inside forty.   I'll let them come all the way to the gun barrel, but any sign of a retreat inside forty and it's on.


----------



## Killdee (Feb 1, 2013)

40 yards is the standard max yardage most ethical hunters use, that way if you misjudge a little you can still kill em. I have killed most of mine between 25-35 steps, and a couple of misjudged shots at 45 and 49 steps. Theres folks out there stretching it out well beyond that but I wouldnt recommend it and your missing the point of turkey hunting.


----------



## chrisclayton33 (Feb 1, 2013)

I don't like to shoot past 40


----------



## deast1988 (Feb 1, 2013)

My farthest 55yds. But I like um inside 35yds. Nitro shells and Rhino could do more but certain situations call for judgements I made a decision the bird died quick. But testing, patterning and knowing your set up is very important. Confidence in your setup is key at the moment you start applying trigger pressure when that birds hanging out with his ladies at the 45+ mark.


----------



## Trutalk3 (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm not so sure that getting a bird super close to you is the point of turkey hunting. I believe that tricking him into believing your a hen is. Having that said I'm not about bush whacking one but I'm not waiting on a 40 yard shot every time if I know I can kill him at 55 when he hangs up . People forget that after its all said and done its a wild turkey we are talking about we are there to ultimately kill and eat him I respect the turkeys as one of the coolest animals out there but your missing the point if you think it's poor woodsmanship or sportsmanship if you can't get him inside 8 yards . I'm not trying to pick on anybody but let's get real yeah 40 yards is a good safe distance pattern is spread well at that point but your not missing the point of turkey hunting if you can drop one like a bad habit at 60.


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Feb 1, 2013)

I try to wait until I feel like I can make a lethal shot on a gobbler before I take the shot. 100% of the time this is within 40 yds. Unless I misjudge distance, I don't shoot past 40 yds.


----------



## Coach Reynolds (Feb 2, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Yes, some people shoot turkeys at 60-70 yards, probably the same folks using decoys for field birds.
> 
> 
> I personally only shoot turkeys within 8 yards. If you can't call a turkey inside 8 yards, without a decoy, camo, or a turkey seat, you need to be working on your woodsman and sportsman skills.



I personally only shoot turkeys within 7 yards. If you can't call a turkey inside 7 yards, without a decoy, camo, or a turkey seat, you need to be working on your woodsman and sportsman skills. 

    
I'm just messing with you man! 

I killed one last year at 45 steps and that is the furthest shot I've taken on a bird. For me 30 yards is my comfort zone.


----------



## icdedturkes (Feb 2, 2013)

There is stuff available that can kill birds way out there. 

But outside of just penetration and pattern density alot of things can go wrong at longer ranges.. Wind can become a factor, that little jerk of the trigger is magnified etc etc..


----------



## mossyoakpro (Feb 2, 2013)

My personal comfort zone is 30 yards....I know at 30 yards that I have a great pattern that will kill the bird dead and also that if I misjudge by 10 yds or so I can still kill him.

I hunt field birds about 98% of the time....calling one to 8 yds is not gonna happen....period.  These mighty hunters that claim to call them in to neck grabbing range every single time before shooting them....yea right 

They most likely do not kill many....only photograph or bird watch.


----------



## deast1988 (Feb 2, 2013)

mossyoakpro said:


> My personal comfort zone is 30 yards....I know at 30 yards that I have a great pattern that will kill the bird dead and also that if I misjudge by 10 yds or so I can still kill him.
> 
> I hunt field birds about 98% of the time....calling one to 8 yds is not gonna happen....period.  These mighty hunters that claim to call them in to neck grabbing range every single time before shooting them....yea right
> 
> They most likely do not kill many....only photograph or bird watch.



Good point, in order to truly kill at distance lets see

150gs of 777
250gr Thompson Center Shockwave Ballistic tip
Thompson Center Prohunter 50cal
Nikon BDC it gives you holds to 225yds 

but with practice more like 250yds if you had one hang up.
 you could really  one out there if needed.


----------



## mossyoakpro (Feb 2, 2013)

deast1988 said:


> Good point, in order to truly kill at distance lets see
> 
> 150gs of 777
> 250gr Thompson Center Shockwave Ballistic tip
> ...



There was one bird that I almost bought a muzzleloader for....his feet never touched leaves that I know of....flew out into the middle of the field in the morning, stayed all day in the field from the middle of the field fly back to the tree....every day.  I finally got him in a driving rain storm when he was taking cover on the edge of the field under a big oak tree....my biggest bird to date.

He was old reliable....I kinda miss him now after our cat and mouse for several years.


----------



## jrmcc (Feb 2, 2013)

Huntwithfeist you are a brave man starting a thread about a 60-70 yard shot at a turkey and iv been waiting for this thread to turn into ethic and who's the better turkey hunter. But to answer the original thread question on effective range only you and your setup can determine that. I've personally patterned my shotgun to 60yards with success, does that mean I'm going to shoot at 60 no, but I could if i wanted to. I do try to stay under 45 yrd. I compare shooting a turkey at 60-70 to shooting a button buck can it be done legaly yes, should it be done probably not, does it happen on a regular basis, yes just nobody talks about it. At the end of the day a bird shot at 8 yards and a bird shot at 58 taste the same, it's personal preference


----------



## Roostin ain't Roastin (Feb 2, 2013)

Can't even remember the last bird I shot over 25 yards


----------



## Mr. Longbeard (Feb 2, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Yes, some people shoot turkeys at 60-70 yards, probably the same folks using decoys for field birds.
> 
> 
> I personally only shoot turkeys within 8 yards. If you can't call a turkey inside 8 yards, without a decoy, camo, or a turkey seat, you need to be working on your woodsman and sportsman skills.




Yea ok

You forgot to say you only shoot gobblers that gobble to your call and they have to have at least 1.25" spurs or you let em walk


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Feb 2, 2013)

Coach Reynolds said:


> I personally only shoot turkeys within 7 yards. If you can't call a turkey inside 7 yards, without a decoy, camo, or a turkey seat, you need to be working on your woodsman and sportsman skills.
> 
> 
> I'm just messing with you man!
> ...


Is 30 your comfort zone when filming with your phone?


----------



## Brianf (Feb 2, 2013)

45 for me.


----------



## HAVE GUN WILL TRAVEL (Feb 5, 2013)

Im blind in one eye and my distance judging is off a bit for that so i make sure i tote the nessasary equipment to get him should my eyes play tricks on me. I like my birds in my face too,but those that stand out there 45 -50 and strain there necks ........ Well, i like them too!!


----------



## hawglips (Feb 5, 2013)

"Effective range" to me is the range at which you get 100 pellets in a 10" circle  -- 

AND your pellets retain at least 175 ft-lbs/sq. in. of energy, --

AND you are proficient enough at shooting it to put that 10" pattern core on the turkey's head and neck.


----------



## stabow (Feb 5, 2013)

I like them close......


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 5, 2013)

HuntWithFeist said:


> What is a effective range to shoot at a turkey? I've heard of people reaching out 60- 70 yards.



25-30yds is where I prefer a turkey to be standing when I pull the trigger.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Feb 5, 2013)

Trutalk3 said:


> I'm not so sure that getting a bird super close to you is the point of turkey hunting. I believe that tricking him into believing your a hen is. Having that said I'm not about bush whacking one but I'm not waiting on a 40 yard shot every time if I know I can kill him at 55 when he hangs up . People forget that after its all said and done its a wild turkey we are talking about we are there to ultimately kill and eat him I respect the turkeys as one of the coolest animals out there but your missing the point if you think it's poor woodsmanship or sportsmanship if you can't get him inside 8 yards . I'm not trying to pick on anybody but let's get real yeah 40 yards is a good safe distance pattern is spread well at that point but your not missing the point of turkey hunting if you can drop one like a bad habit at 60.



And in my opinion you dont understand the true meaning of turkey hunting. But that's just my opinion


----------



## Mark K (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm still way early in my turkey career. I'll kill'em anywhere from 0-60yds if need be. I prefer about 15-25yds. But they all taste the same and look great in the pictures regardless how far of a shot it took.

Also, let me get this right. If I call a turkey from 300 yards away all the way to within 45-60 yards and kill the turkey, that I need help on my woodsman and sportsmanship???


----------



## arkie1 (Feb 5, 2013)

If you put in the work and feel comfortable with a range be it 30 or 60 then take the shot if its offered. As long as you are effective and don't lose your bird range don't matter.


----------



## Raylander (Feb 5, 2013)

I didnt knoe you could shoot em.. ive always called em in and put em in my cotton sac


40 yds is the end of the line


----------



## blong (Feb 5, 2013)

40 yds, I'm with Col Tom Kelly. Shoot him the first chance you get! If you don't think Kelly gets it, I just don't understand.


----------



## bullit (Feb 5, 2013)

Most of the fun is calling 'em in close and seeing the show. Killing one is when the work starts. I think the reach out and touch depends on the shell, choke, shot size, etc... call 
em in close and most anything will work... makes it a lot easier.
My longest was using 3" Federal Premium # 6 in old 870 w factory x-full choke, at 56 steps in open field, grossly misjudged the distance but odd circumstances.


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 6, 2013)

I was being flippant in my original post in this thread, just so everyone knows. 

I honestly didn't think anybody would take it seriously.


----------



## HAVE GUN WILL TRAVEL (Feb 6, 2013)

:deadhorse    When im deer hunting and i grunt and rattle in a monster whitetail from 250 yrds. I know now i must let him get within 8 yards before i shoot him with my 30-06 before i can be a real deer hunter. Come to think of it a real deer hunter wouldn't use an 06 may i should polish up my ninja skills and jump on him!! Im changing my name to this ninja travels


----------



## HAVE GUN WILL TRAVEL (Feb 6, 2013)

When im deer hunting and i grunt and rattle in a monster whitetail from 250 yrds. I know now i must let him get within 8 yards before i shoot him with my 30-06 before i can be a real deer hunter. Come to think of it a real deer hunter wouldn't use an 06 may i should polish up my ninja skills and jump on him!! Im changing my name to this ninja travels


----------



## FOD (Feb 6, 2013)

I shot one last year at four steps,and my girlfriend had a field bird being held off by a hen,wouldn't (couldn't) come any closer than 55-60 yds. she tried him with a 3" #5 in a 20 ga. and turned him for a flip,I finished him running with a 3.5 #5 in a 12 ga. I wouldn't recommend anything beyond 40 or 45,unless you're pretty quick with a follow up.


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 14, 2014)

I think its missing the point of turkey hunting if you feel you have to shoot them at 60.


----------



## goblr77 (Feb 14, 2014)

I try to keep a 40 yard limit with my 20 gauge. If I misjudge by several yards I'm still well within the effective range of my setup. That being said, I like them close. I'll let a gobbler come as close as possible before taking him out. Close encounters on ground level is one of the main things that sets turkey hunting apart.


----------



## Mudfeather (Feb 14, 2014)

Trutalk3 said:


> I'm not so sure that getting a bird super close to you is the point of turkey hunting. I believe that tricking him into believing your a hen is. Having that said I'm not about bush whacking one but I'm not waiting on a 40 yard shot every time if I know I can kill him at 55 when he hangs up . People forget that after its all said and done its a wild turkey we are talking about we are there to ultimately kill and eat him I respect the turkeys as one of the coolest animals out there but your missing the point if you think it's poor woodsmanship or sportsmanship if you can't get him inside 8 yards . I'm not trying to pick on anybody but let's get real yeah 40 yards is a good safe distance pattern is spread well at that point but your not missing the point of turkey hunting if you can drop one like a bad habit at 60.



At 60 yards the bird may be interested but NOT comitted....Your gun may beat him but YOU didnt..


----------



## RedWolf23 (Feb 14, 2014)

Up here in PA in the big open woods you can see Gobblers 300yds away and if they dont see what they are looking for they are out of there. And if you stick out a decoy out  they will just stand there 100+ yds away strutting and dont come in.   Ive only ever shot 1 bird inside 30yds.  You just cant get em in closer in the big woods up here.   So most of my kills are between 35 to 40yds.  So I would like to see someone get a mature Gobbler (not a Jake in the fall)  to under 10yds here. Wont happen!


----------



## jimbo1187 (Feb 14, 2014)

When did turkey hunting change from "how close can you shoot one" to "how far can you shoot one"?


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 14, 2014)

I just camo painted my gun! Should add about 5 more yds to it. So now I can shoot to 20ty yards.


----------



## Thunder Head (Feb 14, 2014)

On old debate that will never be settled !!!

With my current gun/shell combo, the pattern starts falling apart at 40yds. So my objective is closer than that.


----------



## Garnto88 (Feb 14, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> I was being flippant in my original post in this thread, just so everyone knows.
> 
> I honestly didn't think anybody would take it seriously.



Ha. I know exactly where you are coming from.  


Depends on how familiar and comfortable you are with your gun.  I've killed them at ten. I've killed them at 60. After 45yds you taking a chance with any shotgun ,I dont care what kind of shell you use and how scientific your approach.


----------



## gregg (Feb 14, 2014)

I think there is no argument that the farther out they are the more likely you are to miss or wound the bird. The question is what is the maximum range that one can expect a reasonably clean kill. I know that range can differ due to equipment and skill, but I believe for the most part 40-45 yards is the maximum distance that the average turkey hunter should pull the trigger, after that the odds begin to quickly shift in a negative direction. There will be folks that tout the 60-70 yard kills, but what they don't tell you about is the 60-70 yard miss/wound attempts.


----------



## cooner83 (Feb 15, 2014)

mossyoakpro said:


> My personal comfort zone is 30 yards....I know at 30 yards that I have a great pattern that will kill the bird dead and also that if I misjudge by 10 yds or so I can still kill him.



X2 

30 yd


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 15, 2014)

How many of ya'll long range boys would support turkey hunting with a rifle?  I mean, if you've called him 350 yards across a field and he's still 100 yards out, why not kill him?  According to ya'll he will still taste the same and look just as pretty in the pics.  Then ya'll could brag about how awesome of a shot ya'll made with that 243.  


back to the original post, 40 to 45 yards,   any farther, he lives to work again.


----------



## ShellytheDuckSlayer (Feb 15, 2014)

8 yards..... that's when you bust em with the sling shot


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 22, 2015)

mossyoakpro said:


> My personal comfort zone is 30 yards....I know at 30 yards that I have a great pattern that will kill the bird dead and also that if I misjudge by 10 yds or so I can still kill him.
> 
> I hunt field birds about 98% of the time....calling one to 8 yds is not gonna happen....period.  These mighty hunters that claim to call them in to neck grabbing range every single time before shooting them....yea right
> 
> They most likely do not kill many....only photograph or bird watch.



might be your last year hunting field birds


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Feb 22, 2015)

My closest encounter with a turkey was a large group of hens (followed by 2 Tom's)....sitting under a dead fall at Alatoona WMA with a tree stand style umbrella....poring rain, wind blowing.....only way I was successful harvesting the trailing Tom (first bird ever) was wait till the first hen almost pecked at me...obviously checking me out and trying to make me move....close is good but I almost had a heart attack.... hahaha....I agree with most (40- 45 yrds)


----------



## Richie c (Feb 22, 2015)

I will chime in on this as I love this conversation .. I will kill him as far as my pattern will hold together .. All this 40 yard no further stuff is hog wash in my opinion.. If he hangs up at 70 and my gun and load will effectively kill him I will pull the trigger every day of the week..


----------



## Riverrat84 (Feb 22, 2015)

Richie c said:


> I will chime in on this as I love this conversation .. I will kill him as far as my pattern will hold together .. All this 40 yard no further stuff is hog wash in my opinion.. If he hangs up at 70 and my gun and load will effectively kill him I will pull the trigger every day of the week..



My favorite part of turkey hunting is unhanging him.


----------



## Richie c (Feb 22, 2015)

Mine is watching him flop


----------



## Riverrat84 (Feb 23, 2015)

If coyote or bobcat can't trick a turkey into killing range they go hungry. If the modern day turkey hunter can't close the distance he goes and buys a gun and shells that will  do it for him.


----------



## six (Feb 23, 2015)

Richie c said:


> All this 40 yard no further stuff is hog wash in my opinion..


Your opinion..



Richie c said:


> If he hangs up at 70 and my gun and load will effectively kill him I will pull the trigger every day of the week..


My opinion..
pulling the trigger on a bird at 70 is hog wash.   Good thing opinions don't count for  much!


----------



## Richie c (Feb 23, 2015)

Opinions do count just depends on who your talking to


----------



## Richie c (Feb 23, 2015)

These forums have brain washed the American turkey hunter in to believing that a turkey beyond 40 yards should not be shot at.. That's it's so frowned soon and a terrible thing that's all you see now days . I have killed a many with lead # 6 past 40 and 50 through out the years .. So for all you new turkey hunters and seasoned ones who don't know no better.. It is just fine to shoot past 40 yards, shoot as far as your gun is capable of the need arises


----------



## Canesfan (Feb 23, 2015)

I misjudged the distance last year and shot a tom at 61 yards. He dropped to the ground and I had to finish him off with another shot. I now measure off the 40 yard range prior to setting up my hidden spot and mark the area for easy reference. Feel it is best to limit one's range in advance to be sure of how effective the gun will do.


----------



## Paint Brush (Feb 23, 2015)

I personally like a 20 yrd shot . I have shot a bunch at 30 and 40 and stretched a few farther. The thing you don't want to do is shoot one hoping to kill him. If you know without a doubt your gun and you can do the job then done deal. Choose your set up to keep the hang ups out of the picture. If one hangs up on me at 70 and I can see him I give him the game I sat up wrong. Tomorrow is a new day


----------



## six (Feb 23, 2015)

Some are in it for the kill, others for the hunt.  I out grew the kill many, many years ago.  But I still manage to pull the trigger once in a while.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 23, 2015)

six said:


> Some are in it for the kill, others for the hunt.  I out grew the kill many, many years ago.  But I still manage to pull the trigger once in a while.



Well said six.
U know there is one thing that I have learnt turkey hunting. If I shoot him out of my effective range I just made a living thing suffer. It happens at effective ranges. So I try to get him close & I try to judge his size. I try to stay at the 30ty also. It does give a mis judge effect. With that said I cut feathers outa a biggen last year because I mis judged bad & he was comming. Why did I shoot to soon, beats me.  Good luck judging distances.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 23, 2015)

On second thought, when I get home tonite i'm steppen of 70ty yard to see what my pattern looks like.


----------



## six (Feb 23, 2015)

If your like me you can't even see 70 yards.


----------



## Paint Brush (Feb 23, 2015)

six said:


> If your like me you can't even see 70 yards.



I hear you on that Six. If you wait until you can see the Twinkle in his eye he is meat. I called one that dang near came up a vertical rock cliff to me . He had a hen because I had her yelping back . I knew they would be inside 10 yrd when I could see them . I figured I would be busted by the hen before he came in sight . Turned out he was in front and walked up behind a big bunch of maple sprouts. I got lined up and shot him at 7 steps , closest I ever came to shooting ones head completely off . A thin piece is al that kept it attached. That is what this sport is about not killing him at 70yrds .


----------



## turkeykirk (Feb 23, 2015)

six said:


> If your like me you can't even see 70 yards.



Same for me!


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Feb 23, 2015)

I've killed them at 10 and killed them at 60. Some of the furthest ones were some of the most rewarding hunts due to the circumstances of the hunt. Some of the closest were the easiest hunts. I put more value in the overall experience than how far he is when I pull the trigger. 

Good luck to y'all this season!


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 23, 2015)

Most birds I've killed are 30yds and closer.  I shot one at 10 or so yards and hit him with a single pellet in the top of his noggin...  LOL!  He was trying to run me over!

I don't like them getting that close.  Throwing tennis ball size groups at that range..

The furthest bird I killed was 66yds....  I screwed up and moved at the wrong time, he saw me, alarm putted, turned and started to leave, and I  dropped him DRT.  I honestly didn't have a clue how far it was until I started walking over to get him...

I brought my range finder back to that spot on another hunt to range it and it said 66yds..  If I would have known the distance, I would have never shot!


----------



## six (Feb 23, 2015)

Richie c said:


> If he hangs up at 70 and my gun and load will effectively kill him I will pull the trigger every day of the week..


You forgot another important factor in this scenario.   You, the shooter.  There's not very many gun, choke, shell and shooter combo's out there that can kill 95% of the turkeys they shoot at under hunting conditions at 70 yards.  Although I'm sure you can.  But to many people hear that brand A gun with brand B choke and TSS 9's will kill them at 80 yards and figure a 70 yard shot is a chip shot.  And never bother putting in any range time.  Their on target and get 300 plus in the 10 at forty, then just assume 70 won't be a problem.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 23, 2015)

Well six, I just made a new scope for this. Its also a B D C , that stands for birdshot drop compansator. The law of gravity will have effects even on the mag turkey loads. Once U sight in at 35 yards it has built in elevation for out to 8oty yds. LOLs


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 23, 2015)

Also if U made a wad cup that stayed on the shot further out before it deployed you could really reach out there.


----------



## six (Feb 23, 2015)

What about a BWC?  That's blowing wind compensator.  If it has both a BDC and a BWC reticle, I don't see any problem with 80 yard shots.   And after ten successful 80 yard shots I recommend a range finder with a FOS digital read out.


----------



## six (Feb 23, 2015)

Oh, and FOS is for Flip On Switch not Full Of Something.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 23, 2015)

Lols


----------



## willie1971 (Feb 23, 2015)

I like my 20 yard pattern/shot.  good pellet concentration, and gives you some room for error.  prefer that shot vs. 10 yards (my pattern was 1/2 margin for error vs 20 yards).  My first harvest was at 3 yards --the bird sneaked into the thick pines where i was purring, and he scared the poo out of me when i looked to my left.  can't believe he didn't see me shoulder my gun.  got a bit lucky


----------



## Flaustin1 (Feb 24, 2015)

Im the opposite of most folks.  If I knew for a fact I could kill em at 100yds every time, id take the shot.  I could care less how close I COULD get em.  In range is close enough for me.  

That being said 45 yds is my max with all my kills coming at 20 or less so far.


----------



## Reminex (Feb 24, 2015)

Flaustin1 said:


> Im the opposite of most folks.  If I knew for a fact I could kill em at 100yds every time, id take the shot.  I could care less how close I COULD get em.  In range is close enough for me.
> 
> That being said 45 yds is my max with all my kills coming at 20 or less so far.



So, you think a 70 yard shot is taking the sport out of duck hunting but dont mind a 100 yard shot on a turkey?  Neither bothers me in general, just wandering why a duck gets more respect?


----------



## birddog52 (Feb 24, 2015)

yeah kinda like folks that shoot at ducks out at 50 to 60 yds  may hit them but the fly off and die else where


----------



## Flaustin1 (Feb 24, 2015)

Reminex said:


> So, you think a 70 yard shot is taking the sport out of duck hunting but dont mind a 100 yard shot on a turkey?  Neither bothers me in general, just wandering why a duck gets more respect?



Yep, I just don't like turkeys that much.  When I go turkey hunting, its all about the kill for me.  I duck hunt for the fun, experience and the comraderie(spelling).


----------



## Reminex (Feb 24, 2015)

I am all for killing them all!  Well, not all of em but I like to see people have fun in the outdoors.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Feb 24, 2015)

Yep, that's what its all about.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 25, 2015)

Flaustin1 said:


> Yep, I just don't like turkeys that much.  When I go turkey hunting, its all about the kill for me.  I duck hunt for the fun, experience and the comraderie(spelling).



But you bash folks for sky bushing?  

If you don't like hunting turkeys then why go?


----------



## Flaustin1 (Feb 25, 2015)

Never said I didn't like it.  Just don't like it all that much.  If you read my post a little more carefully, youd see that I said IF I KNEW FOR A FACT I could kill them clean.  Not even in the same boat as skybusting.  I wouldn't shoot at a turkey past 45 and have never even shot one past 20.

I would turkey hunt with my muzzleloader if I knew it wouldn't tear the turkey up to bad for the fryer.

I wish they would legalize rimfires for turkey hunting to be quite honest.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 25, 2015)

Whats wrong with 70 pellets in a 10 inch circle?  has the birds gotten tougher?  Used to kill em when the pattern was 30 pellets in head and neck.  Why is it different now?


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 25, 2015)

Good mornin fellow turkey hunters.


----------



## gregg (Feb 25, 2015)

So I was hunting on a Florida cypress swamp with large prairie type terrain, grass was low and thin enough that I could see a turkey walking for 400 yards between cypress heads. I was positioned in a small cypress head at daylight when I struck a gobbler way off in another head. I couldn't move so I stayed put and called to that bird, I saw him pitch down approx. 300 yards away, he slowly made his way in my direction, at 75 yards he was very hesitant to come any closer, took what seemed like forever to sweet talk him in to 40 yards......that last 35-40 yards is what made that hunt so memorable for me, I can still remember the last step he took starring directly at me before I pulled the trigger.....sure, I could have shot him at 75 yards with a proper gun/choke/shell combo, and I won't criticize anyone who does, but for me that last 40 yards is why I hunt turkeys.


----------



## Timber1 (Feb 25, 2015)

If you shoot and he runs or flies off he was probably out of range. Or your a bad shot.


----------



## deerbuster (Feb 25, 2015)

I killed one last year at 68 steps, which was a huge mistake taking a shot that far. I will never knowingly take a shot that far again, I got lucky. I usually only like shooting turkeys 40 yards or closer. The 68 step turkey was a fluke that I even hit him.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 25, 2015)

So are turkeys tougher today?


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 25, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> So are turkeys tougher today?



What do you think,are they tougher today?


----------



## Reminex (Feb 25, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> What do you think,are they tougher today?



Sure they are.  Tougher birds survive iffy shots and predator attacks and pass on their genetics.   Birds surviving all these old timers bad shots just made them stronger and they have mutated and evolved. Survival of the fittest.   Global warming has also caused turkeys skin to become harder.

This is also why birds dont gobble as much.  Birds that gobble get killed quick, so birds that are inclined not to gobble pass on their genes, I hear half the gobbles on Cedar Creek that there were 15 years ago.


----------



## dtala (Feb 25, 2015)

Richie c said:


> I have killed a many with lead # 6 past 40 and 50 through out the years ..



you just lost any credibility you may of had before this statement.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 25, 2015)

Reminex said:


> Sure they are.  Tougher birds survive iffy shots and predator attacks and pass on their genetics.   Birds surviving all these old timers bad shots just made them stronger and they have mutated and evolved. Survival of the fittest.   Global warming has also caused turkeys skin to become harder.
> 
> This is also why birds dont gobble as much.  Birds that gobble get killed quick, so birds that are inclined not to gobble pass on their genes, I hear half the gobbles on Cedar Creek that there were 15 years ago.



I was thinken the samething, just didn't want to be the 1st to say it. Thanks now that settles that question.


----------



## Richie c (Feb 25, 2015)

Please let me apologize .. I forget onceras gets past 40 it falls to earth at 41 yards


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 25, 2015)

Reminex said:


> Sure they are.  Tougher birds survive iffy shots and predator attacks and pass on their genetics.   Birds surviving all these old timers bad shots just made them stronger and they have mutated and evolved. Survival of the fittest.   Global warming has also caused turkeys skin to become harder.
> 
> This is also why birds dont gobble as much.  Birds that gobble get killed quick, so birds that are inclined not to gobble pass on their genes, I hear half the gobbles on Cedar Creek that there were 15 years ago.



Man you haven't hunted long then.  We used to have turkeys that would shut up even back then.

I don't mean tougher to hunt, I mean tougher to kill.  I saw a turkey last yr that a friend killed and it looked just the same as 1 I killed 15 yrs ago.  Even skinned out as easy.

I know you got your pattern gurus that eat, sleep, and breathe patterns and there's nothing in the world wrong with that.  But I just find it funny that some folks actually believe that if you don't put over 100 pellets in a 10 inch circle at 40 yards then you are sub par and shouldn't be turkey hunting.  just like the folks that you have to shoot 3.5 inch shells at ducks. If you want to then fine, but please don't cheapen it down by making rifle like shots.  Is it really that big a deal if a turkey wins and hangs up at 50 yards or is it really all about the kill today?


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 25, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> Man you haven't hunted long then.  We used to have turkeys that would shut up even back then.
> 
> I don't mean tougher to hunt, I mean tougher to kill.  I saw a turkey last yr that a friend killed and it looked just the same as 1 I killed 15 yrs ago.  Even skinned out as easy.
> 
> I know you got your pattern gurus that eat, sleep, and breathe patterns and there's nothing in the world wrong with that.  But I just find it funny that some folks actually believe that if you don't put over 100 pellets in a 10 inch circle at 40 yards then you are sub par and shouldn't be turkey hunting.  just like the folks that you have to shoot 3.5 inch shells at ducks. If you want to then fine, but please don't cheapen it down by making rifle like shots.  Is it really that big a deal if a turkey wins and hangs up at 50 yards or is it really all about the kill today?



I think I know why the d/f is moderated so heavy now. The season is over for that so here we go....... There was humar in Rems post... I promised someone I would help my fellow members on here.
Are you tring to the pot?

I hope you have a successful season. Be safe.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 25, 2015)

emusmacker, Flaustin1 wants to have rimfires legal. Thats like a rifle shot. Why didn't you make a commit on that. Just thought I would point that out not that it matters to me.
Have a great turkey season. G/L


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 26, 2015)

So you're the forum police?  gotcha

there was humor in my post too.  wasn't trying to start argument, although I would like to have the question answered with logic if possible other than " that's just wat people want" which is fine too.  But i do find humor in the folks that think they have to have 100 or more pellets in a 10 inch circle or they are sub par.  I know a guy personally that is constantly buying the new "turkey" shells and chokes so he can get more pellets on a 10 inch circle.  All, the while another friend is killing turkeys with a plain old winchester 1300 and a full choke with the gray box winchester #6 3 inch shells.    I just don't get all the hype, so maybe you  (being the turkey forum police) could help answer that.


----------



## six (Feb 26, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> But i do find humor in the folks that think they have to have 100 or more pellets in a 10 inch circle or they are sub par.    I just don't get all the hype, so maybe you  (being the turkey forum police) could help answer that.



Barney is off duty right now, so I'll give you my take on it.  

I'm not a paper hole counter, seeing how many #9 shot I could get in a 10" circle just never tripped my trigger.  I've always been more into how many turkey heads I can get in that 10" circle.   But for some it's a way to extend the season in a way.  They enjoy tinkering and tweeking these loads they have come up with.  If 300 is good, 310 has to be better.  A lot of them do this year round and it's like another phase of turkey hunting.  I can see where some folks would enjoy it.   And I don't think most of them care in the least that some folks aren't into the 10" numbers game.  A few may think 120 in the 10 is sub par and not hunt worthy.  But the majority realize it's only sub par if you count holes in paper, or try to stretch your shot's beyond the range limit of your shell of choice.


----------



## Reminex (Feb 26, 2015)

The general idea is that 100 pellets in 10" @ any reasonable yardage will kill a bird 100% of the time.  70 pellets is below what a lot of guys deem exceptable.  It might kill 90 or 99% of the time.  You might have some wounded game that becomes coyote food.  That shell that puts 70 pellets in 10" @40 very well could put 100 in 10@35 and be a 100% killer @35 which is where most of us would rather have a bird anyway.

I feel, and a lot of guys agree, that if you can put 200 in 10"@40, your only chance at wounding or missing is by major human error, not equiptment.  If I spend an extra 1000 or 5000 in a lifetime of turkey hunting on better shells and it gets me one extra bird that 1 oz of 7.5 would not have....itll be worth it to me.  That my be the bird I am thinking about one day when I am laid up in a hospital bed ready to go home.
I constantly hear stories of missed birds and guys are so sad and upset and whine and cry about it.  I dont want to be that guy.

I dont think someone who has been hunting for 20 years and knows what they are doing need concern himself with fancy shells.  Lets face it though, guys who are new to the sport are going to take 50,60,70 yard shots...Id rather see them do some hole counting and listen to the guys who been at it for a while before they go wounding a bunch of birds.
They read where old timers say plain ole #8 will kill them stone dead at 40, so this other guy talking bout HTL is just plain wrong.  So sometimes to get info out about what is better you have to put down what is not better and guys(old timers) allow it to get to them.


----------



## icdedturkes (Feb 26, 2015)

Although arbitrary it makes sense.. A 10 inch circle has about 80 square inches.. Some say 80 is enough but one can never be assured of even coverage thus 20 extra pellets help to fill in the holes to ensure coverage in every square inch of the 10 inch circle. 

In some ways 100 is low unless you are shooting a turkey at a known distance.. Many of us do not carry range finders or pace off distances before setting up. So a higher number is typically used to cover our range guesstimation errors. I prefer 150 at 40 as it gives somewhere between 5-10 yards extra cushion in case I misjudge.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 26, 2015)

All good answers, and make good points.  I just know that when I started turkey hunting in middle school, I had a single shot 20 gauge and used #4.  It would put 13 to 17 pellets in the head and neck of a turkey target, downed my 1st 3 gobblers with that gun and shell combo.  1st tom was double bearded and 15 yards away, 2nd tom was a younger bird, with 8 in beard at 30 yards and 3rd tom with that set up was another jake at 35 yards.

I switched over to an 870 12 gauge because I too wanted more pellets.  I shot a nice gobbler with a 9 1/2 in beard with that gun using a Hastings extra full choke and federal Premium #6. Killed him at 35 yards dead.  Just quivered a little. It would put 30 pellets inside a paper plate consistently.  That is what I have used for many yrs, seen several birds fall to that combo.  Can honestly say I've never shot 1 that didn't drop.  And the farthest shot was 45 yards.  He saw me and took and I swung and shot and he dropped.  

Am I unethical because I use the same setup that I used then and has worked for me so many times before?  If so please tell me how it is unethical and now but not then.


----------



## Reminex (Feb 26, 2015)

What is morally and ethically acceptable, changes depending on to many variables to guess.  PETA probably says its never ethical to shoot a turkey. If we are talking about what is morally acceptable as far as turkey hunters, that is different than what is acceptable to GON forum turkey hunters, and is different still from group to group or klick to klick. So there can be no right or wrong answers, just opinions.

What we can ascertain and use as evidence in an ethics debate is law.  I have been put down many times for my opinion on ethics, especially when the debate for baiting was raging, but I will repeat it now.  Most people get ethics and morals mixed up.  Morals are a guiding principle for a given set of people.  Might be 1or5 people or might be 1 billion.  Ethics are a combination of those morals that are backed up by law and tradition.  Tradition being national,business, political.

So ethically the people of the state of Georgia say its ethical to shoot a turkey with a shotgun with #2 or smaller shot.  The people of Georgia also require you to make effort to retrieve wounded game.  Other than that I dont know of anything the law says about yardage, even if it is a terrible idea to shoot at a turkey with a 410 loaded with #6 at 100 yards, its not illegal, so there for not unethical, even if I think it is immoral.

So you are perfectly ethical in shooting what is legal.  But klicks will be klicks and judge your decision as a bad one for using a certain shot.  

I think Hawglips says it best when he says 3 things have to come together.  
1.penetration
2.pattern density
3.shooters ability

for some loads and people, this is a limit of 25. For some people its probably close to 70.  Nothing wrong with shooting lead 6, but if these three variables dont come together, every time, eventually a hunter will be disappointed and a turkey will suffer his mistake.

You specifically ask about ethics through time.  Well ethics can change over time as well.  Once upon a time it was unethical for unmarried people to live together, once upon a time it was unethical to be homosexual.  A person may say these examples are immoral, but it can longer be declared unethical in American society.  Ethics change when we gain information, so they will change over time.  Im sure at one time no one saw anything wrong with limitless kills and no season and shooting birds and deer with  22.  We now know better.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 26, 2015)

six said:


> Barney is off duty right now, so I'll give you my take on it.
> 
> I'm not a paper hole counter, seeing how many #9 shot I could get in a 10" circle just never tripped my trigger.  I've always been more into how many turkey heads I can get in that 10" circle.   But for some it's a way to extend the season in a way.  They enjoy tinkering and tweeking these loads they have come up with.  If 300 is good, 310 has to be better.  A lot of them do this year round and it's like another phase of turkey hunting.  I can see where some folks would enjoy it.   And I don't think most of them care in the least that some folks aren't into the 10" numbers game.  A few may think 120 in the 10 is sub par and not hunt worthy.  But the majority realize it's only sub par if you count holes in paper, or try to stretch your shot's beyond the range limit of your shell of choice.



O K, I'm back on duty.
Pretty good answer there six. I have never counted holes either. Think I will this year for kicks. I got some nitro 3" #6s I'll try. Its a plain Jane 12, 870ty. I really need to upgrade, maybe one year.

Rem, you gave some good advice. Thanks

Hey emusmacker, you doing O K.


----------



## six (Feb 26, 2015)

When your only allowed to carry one bullet it needs to be a good one.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 26, 2015)

I gotta get 3 turkey heads in a 12" circle, I just reset the standards on circle size. Now how many pellets in a 10" is needed at 4oty.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 26, 2015)

Reminex said:


> What is morally and ethically acceptable, changes depending on to many variables to guess.  PETA probably says its never ethical to shoot a turkey. If we are talking about what is morally acceptable as far as turkey hunters, that is different than what is acceptable to GON forum turkey hunters, and is different still from group to group or klick to klick. So there can be no right or wrong answers, just opinions.
> 
> What we can ascertain and use as evidence in an ethics debate is law.  I have been put down many times for my opinion on ethics, especially when the debate for baiting was raging, but I will repeat it now.  Most people get ethics and morals mixed up.  Morals are a guiding principle for a given set of people.  Might be 1or5 people or might be 1 billion.  Ethics are a combination of those morals that are backed up by law and tradition.  Tradition being national,business, political.
> 
> ...



dang, good answer and true statements for the most part. I do disagree with you on ethics.  I thinks some parts of ethics can change over time, same can be said about immorality.  That debate can go down a bunch of different paths.  But what I want to know is you said we know better now.  So basically you are saying that the old school guys that killed more turkeys than most of us combined, and still do today didn't know better because they shot turkeys with lead shot?  And if I use the same set up this year that I used every yr since 87 that I don't know better?  Sorry Rem but I just don't understand that. I do agree with the 3 parts of Penetration, pattern density and shooters ability, but I get great penetration and density with my shells. and my shooting abilities are good so according to Hawglips I'm good. But because I still shoot lead you say I don't know better.  Hmmmmm please explain.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 26, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> I gotta get 3 turkey heads in a 12" circle, I just reset the standards on circle size. Now how many pellets in a 10" is needed at 4oty.



30o pellets per head is the "ethical" thing today.  If you can't accomplish that, then you don't know better .


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 26, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> O K, I'm back on duty.
> Pretty good answer there six. I have never counted holes either. Think I will this year for kicks. I got some nitro 3" #6s I'll try. Its a plain Jane 12, 870ty. I really need to upgrade, maybe one year.
> 
> Rem, you gave some good advice. Thanks
> ...



 1st I'm fine, thanks for asking.  
 2nd, you gonna tell me you never ever counted the number of holes you shot into a target?


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 26, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> 1st I'm fine, thanks for asking.
> 2nd, you gonna tell me you never ever counted the number of holes you shot into a target?



No not that I can remember. I've shot things to see the pattern, not lately. I've been useing the same ol shot gun for about 30ty years. If I don't know by now how it shoots I never will. Killed this one at about 35 yds. He was closer but had to let him keep comin by so not to spook.Those are my 2 calls.







I've been doing this for 40ty years about. I am going to shoot it this weekend and count with my #6 nitros at 40ty


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 26, 2015)

I quit shooting gobblers for years, felt sorry for them. Coming to my call with a promise of love & I dealt him death. Got back into it with this turkey challenge contest. I try to only kill big toms... Go look at my photos. Those are just some from the last few years. My wife hunts also. She is Buck killers Wife. She has a few to look at also.She uses a very old 20ty ga pump full choke also. Pusg button calls & now a box. She is in the challenge also. 2 years ago she was 6th in high score.

TTYL


----------



## Reminex (Feb 26, 2015)

When I said we know better, I was refering only to the way we nearly wiped out deer and turkeys and didnt keep a season.  Obvisously old timers killed more than us....heck looks to me like they never quit pulling the trigger Probably because they had to kill to eat.  Today, I am limited by bag limits, Every season I have ever hunted turkeys, save the first, I could have killed my limit if I wanted, and thats just the weekends.  So having that limitation, no i will never reach 200 birds unless i go out of state every year to multiple destinations.  Ive only ever met 3 guys that admit to shooting more than their bag limit...all were old timers. Just an observation, not an accusation, as i am sure young guys keep it quite.


----------



## Timber1 (Feb 26, 2015)

We get much more ethical and moral we may be hunting turkeys with rubberband guns.
You got it bad for old timers...maybe you could tell us what an old timer is. Im curious.
Most anyone I think of as an old timer has been dead for decades.


----------



## Reminex (Feb 26, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> No not that I can remember. I've shot things to see the pattern, not lately. I've been useing the same ol shot gun for about 30ty years. If I don't know by now how it shoots I never will. Killed this one at about 35 yds. He was closer but had to let him keep comin by so not to spook.Those are my 2 calls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would trade all my hunting gear, my guns and shells for a slingshot and a thimbel full of your talent for calling turkeys.
You dont count here, we are only polling meer mortals.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 26, 2015)

Timber1 said:


> We get much more ethical and moral we may be hunting turkeys with rubberband guns.
> You got it bad for old timers...maybe you could tell us what an old timer is. Im curious.


----------



## Reminex (Feb 26, 2015)

Timber1 said:


> We get much more ethical and moral we may be hunting turkeys with rubberband guns.
> You got it bad for old timers...maybe you could tell us what an old timer is. Im curious.
> Most anyone I think of as an old timer has been dead for decades.



An old timer is a term used to degrade other turkey hunters here lately.  Not an actual person.
Im tired of hearing how great at killing turkeys old timers were as an arguement on why what new age hunters do now is not necessary.    I have no set age group in mind, just people who say these kids now days couldnt have killed a bird back then.  No problem with them, but if they keep being brought up as the nirvana that we should seek to be, I will keep shooting it down with my own personal truths.
 I have zero problem with old timers, I hate to see them brought into the discussion to demean others.

True old timers I knew used live decoys and bait.  If I could do the same, id smoke em too.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 26, 2015)

Reminex said:


> Im tired of hearing how great at killing turkeys old timers were as an arguement on why what new age hunters do now is not necessary.    I have no set age group in mind, just people who say these kids now days couldnt have killed a bird back then.  No problem with them, but if they keep being brought up as the nirvana that we should seek to be, I will keep shooting it down with my own personal truths.
> I have zero problem with old timers, I hate to see them brought into the discussion to demean others.
> 
> True old timers I knew used live decoys and bait.  If I could do the same, id smoke em too.





The truth is they were successful with a lot less. I won`t demean anybody, and I knew some real old timers but I never knew any to use use live decoys or bait. I never heard one of them demean anybody else either.

And if you are tired of reading about the old timers and how good some of them were, then simply don`t read the post.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 26, 2015)

lols, I started as a kid and noone hunted back then but ol timers.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 26, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> lols, I started as a kid and noone hunted back then but ol timers.





Same here, and I was raised by one of those old timers.  I killed my first turkey in 1959. The call the brought that bird to me is now over 100 years old. It was left to me.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 26, 2015)

You know Nic They did use very little.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 26, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Same here, and I was raised by one of those old timers.  I killed my first turkey in 1959. The call the brought that bird to me is now over 100 years old. It was left to me.



That is pretty cool. I was born in 61, U are a ol timer


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 26, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> That is pretty cool. I was born in 61, U are a ol timer





A wore out one too.  

I used to love to listen to the stories they would tell. It was a different era, and time, Kinnie. Lot different from now. The birds even looked different from what we have now.


----------



## Reminex (Feb 26, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> The truth is they were successful with a lot less. I won`t demean anybody, and I knew some real old timers but I never knew any to use use live decoys or bait. I never heard one of them demean anybody else either.
> 
> And if you are tired of reading about the old timers and how good some of them were, then simply don`t read the post.



One great old timer once said that what you say speaks so loud that you did not hear me.  No, it wasnt Emerson, it was my grandfather who changed it up any chance he could to fit his needs.  I never said an old timer demeans anyone, I said they are used as ammunition to demean both online and in our world.  I once had a discussion with you on how Native Americans used bait for animals that we don't use it for and I think we agreed to disagree,  I have the distinct pleasure of working with the elderly population, one of my favorite clients is an elderly gentleman by the name of Frank Rogers.  If anyone would like he will spend hours telling you of how he grew up in Arkansas and Texas killing turkeys with live decoys and later on with bait.   I have met others, who are no longer with us.  The late famous Charlie Wood was a live decoyer.  Great man, Great turkey hunter.

You are correct, the great American sportsman of the 20th century needed no such luxuries, but it doesnt negate that it was used.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 26, 2015)

Reminex said:


> One great old timer once said that what you say speaks so loud that you did not hear me.  I never said an old timer demeans anyone, I said they are used as ammunition to demean both online and in our world.  I once had a discussion with you on how Native Americans used bait for animals that we don't use it for and I think we agreed to disagree,  I have the distinct pleasure of working with the elderly population, one of my favorite clients is an elderly gentleman by the name of Frank Rogers.  If anyone would like he will spend hours telling you of how he grew up in Arkansas and Texas killing turkeys with live decoys and later on with bait.   I have met others, who are no longer with us.  The late famous Charlie Wood was a live decoyer.  Great man, Great turkey hunter.
> 
> You are correct, the great American sportsman of the 20th century needed no such luxuries, but it doesnt negate that it was used.




Of course it was used, I`m saying that it wasn`t used by the men I knew. These men weren`t Angels though. We had a legal fall season in Georgia back then, and no spring season in the part of Georgia I was in, but I saw my Grandaddy stop plowin` and tie up the mule to go after a bird that fired up down in the edge of the swamp. More than once. 

Like I said, a different era. But those old men would never "break up the seed".

Personally, it doesn`t bother me how anybody nowadays hunts. We all have our ways and means. Usually in how we were brought up and taught, in the turkeys woods. I prefer the old ways, but to those that hunt different from me, I wish them the best of luck.


----------



## bigsweets008 (Feb 27, 2015)

2.5 yards with a boat paddle is the only way i kill'em sharpen both sides with a flint rock and use my mouth harp for sharp kiki runs


----------



## Timber1 (Feb 27, 2015)

Maybe if the "new timers" took the time to learn about turkeys and turkey hunting instead of just going out and buying up every aid that comes down the pike others would take you guys seriously and not as some kinda side show. Excuse me now I have to run down to the flea market and pick me out a few purdy turkey hens and get them trained to heel and yelp on command.


----------



## Reminex (Feb 27, 2015)

Hens do not work well for live decoys. Anybody who knows about turkeys knows to use a gobbler and stake him down at about 40 yards if your using new timers shells or 20 yards for old timer shells.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 27, 2015)

But the new gadgets are soooo much better than the old gadgets that killed turkeys.  I guess I need to go and buy me a special "turkey gun", and some of them Avian X decoys or better yet, a mounted one, and some TSS#9 shot with an Undertaker choke if I plan on killing these new age turkeys.   We all know you gotta be cool and have the newest gear to kill a turkey nowadays.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 27, 2015)

Plus the old timers had better hunting skills, they were good enough to call a turkey to within 35 or 40 yards.  they didn't need a "rifle" like pattern to kill em, they used skills.  That's how they roll


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 27, 2015)

If funny how every year about this time the tension builds up till most every thread has someone arguing in it...

I'm just ready to kill turkeys . I plan on trying to shoot the first ones head off....with lead...


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 28, 2015)

Yep Arrow, you're right, can't wait to bust a noggin either.  Cept I'm using the new Winchester Longbeards.


----------



## Arrow3 (Mar 1, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> Yep Arrow, you're right, can't wait to bust a noggin either.  Cept I'm using the new Winchester Longbeards.



I am too....that's why I said ...with lead.


----------



## Reminex (Mar 1, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> So are turkeys tougher today?





emusmacker said:


> But the new gadgets are soooo much better... We all know you gotta be cool and have the newest gear to kill a turkey nowadays.





emusmacker said:


> I'm using the new Winchester Longbeards.



Im glad I could show you the light, it has been a pleasure watching you slowly grow into a new timer...you will love the longbeards, just keep it to 20 and out.


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 5, 2015)

LOL, reminex,


----------

